# Other Pets > Birds >  (researching again) the lucky species: pineapple green cheek conure

## mommanessy247

anyone here have one? 
the green cheeks are supposed to be quieter then the others - sun, jenday, etc.
i like colorful, so when i saw the pineapple, i was almost smitten but i want more info on 'em before i add it to my list of "future hopefuls".

----------


## alexOATH

We have one where I work, she whistles all day long, really high pitched whistle, she's funny and she's cute and she's friendly and doesn't squawk loudly nearly as much as the Sun but she still makes quite a bit of noise.

----------

